# Marine corps comeback



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

This has humor but is no joke. This really happened.

*THE BEST COMEBACK LINE IN HISTORY !*

*Marine Corps General Reinwald was interviewed on the radio the other day and you'll love his reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children. Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you gotta love this!!!! This is one of the best comeback lines of all time. It is a portion of National Public Radio (NPR) interview between a female broadcaster and US Marine Corps General Reinwald who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military installation.*


*FEMALE INTERVIEWER: So, General Reinwald, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?*


*GENERAL REINWALD: We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery, and shooting.*


*FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?*


*GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.*


*FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?*


*GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm.*


*FEMALE INTERVIEWER: But you're equipping them to become violent killers.*


*GENERAL REINWALD: Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?*


*The radio went silent and the interview ended.*


*You gotta love the Marines!*

*FRMR. Sergeant Matt Morton USMC (1992-1997)*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooh-Rah.:ultracool


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 12, 2006)

haha nice !​


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG :roflmao:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG...that was SO wrong.  But hilarious at the same time.  :rofl:


----------



## donna (Jun 12, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## pstarr (Jun 13, 2006)

Iloveitiloveitiloveit................


----------



## green meanie (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jun 13, 2006)

*Copies link*


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jun 13, 2006)

I can just hear Nora Liason's voice ..... as well as see the frown on her face.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 13, 2006)

Semper Fi!  Carry on.

:rofl:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## hemi (Jun 13, 2006)

Im Phil Schoen, and I approve this message. LMAO.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

He only spoke the truth.
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2006)

That's great!:lfao:


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 13, 2006)

Giggidy, Giggidy!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Blindside (Jun 13, 2006)

Y'all know this is an urban legend, right?

Right?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

If it happened or not, it is still a great reply.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 13, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Y'all know this is an urban legend, right?
> 
> Right?


Always attribute when contesting an urban legend, young grasshopper... :uhyeah:
And I agree with fnorfurfoot, true or not, it's still funny...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 13, 2006)

Best Ever.   

Ever.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

:lfao:  too damn funny


----------

